# Vektor Grafik Datenbank



## viaman (30. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade am eine neue Webseite entwerfen usw. und will da ein paar grafische Spielereien einbauen evtl. auch mit Flash.... nun suche ich Vektorgrafiken, konnte aber leider in Google nichts derartiges finden und zum selber zeichnen hab ich nicht so die Zeit...
kennt jemand von euch eine Datenbank mit Vektorgrafiken?
oder wenn ihr gerade ein paar auf eurer Festplatte habt könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine geben, gesucht sind:

- Heuschrecke
- Löwe
- Drache
- Ritter
- Schwert
- Schild

Vielen Dank falls ihr mir helfen könnt!


----------



## nutron (4. Oktober 2004)

hy, also hier jibbet reichlich vektor generierte Bilder, jedoch kA ob was für dich dabei ist.
Schau halt mal  

http://www.illustratorworld.com/cgi/database/art/gallery.pl

gut Glück 

Gruß
.nutron

hab noch was gefunden

http://www.bekkoame.ne.jp/~yukio-m/intro/index.html


----------



## nutron (4. Oktober 2004)

Hier noch eine asiatische seite die HYEND Illustrator stuff präsentiert 
http://www.photoshopcn.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=150569&fpage=1


----------



## Medienoperator (5. Oktober 2004)

Allerdings gibt es da die "Vektorgrafiken" nur als JPEG anzuschauen, und nicht als AI- oder Freehand-Datei zum runterladen. Aber keine Frage, die Grafiken sind teilweise wirklich grandios. Nur eben schade, dass es keine Downloads gibt.


----------



## nutron (8. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe von Markus Kolletzky diese Links bekommen mit Grafiken jeglicher Art, schau mal hier,sind aber nicht fotorealistisch, bestimmt ist hier was dabei 


http://ian.umces.edu/index.html?htt...ualdiagrams.php
http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tu...ustrator/04.php (Photozauber, da gibt es einen Link


----------



## viaman (9. Oktober 2004)

vielen dank jungs werde mich mal auf die suche machen.


GreetzZ


----------

